
Kung fu sisters stage combat tournament to find men to date - ph0rque
http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/843781-kung-fu-sisters-stage-combat-tournament-to-find-men-to-date
======
anagnorisis
<<<<insta transitioning to new internet dating business model.

Mortal Kombat meets e-Harmony.

Fight for your matches, win your dates. Love is war.

The target market seems motley, yet distinct(ly desperate).

Ok...someone needs to do an Internet video spoof off this.

